# Word for the day  epicene



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

[h=1]Epicene[/h]*Epicene* [ep·i·cene] _adj._ Having characteristics of both sexes or no characteristics of either sex; of indeterminate sex.

 “Clothing fashions are becoming increasingly epicene.”


Hmmm, I'm certainly heading in this direction.


----------

